# شقق مفروشة في اسطنبول ، الصور والمعلومات والأسعار



## السفر إلى تركيا (22 يونيو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
* شقق مفروشة في اسطنبول*
​ 
السفر إلى تركيا للسياحة والسفر​ *  

​ *


* شقة فخمة للايجار اليومي في تقسيم*​ 
BEYOGLU, اسطنبول, تركيا #6763​ 3 أشخاص - لليلة​ موقع الشقة عن طريق خرائط جوجل

​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


 بيه أغلو هي منطقة تقع في القسم الاوروبي من مدينة اسطنبول.
 مفصولة عن الجزء القديم من المدينة (شبه جزيرة القسطنطينية) بالقرن الذهبي أو كما هو معروف الآن بالخليج.
 تشمل هذه المنطقة الأحياء المتوضعة شمالية القرن الذهبي وهي (غالاطة, توب هانى, جيهانجر, شيشهاني, تيبي باشى, تارلا باشى, دولاب ديري وقاسم باشا.
 تتصل هذه المنطقة مع الجزء القديم من المدينة المفصول عنها بواسطة جسري غالاطة و أون كابى).
 بيه أغلو هي قلب اسطنبول النابض بالفن, الترفيه والحياة الليلية 
 الشقة مفروشة ومجهزة بكل مايلزم. تقع أمام المشفة الالماني في جادة سيراس الفيلير




 # غرف النوم 1
 # الأسرة 1
 عدد الحمامات 1
 السعة 3
 الحد الأدنى للإقامة 1 الليلة
 نوع العقار سكن
  نوع الغرفة منزل/شقة
 المساحة 30 m2
 المدينة اسطنبول
 تاريخ الوصول 13:00
 تاريخ المغادرة 11:00
 
--------------------------------------------------------- ​ 

* شقة بتصميم متكامل ستديو في بيليك دوزو*​ 
KADIKOY, اسطنبول, تركيا #10
 2 شخصين - لليلة​ موقع الشقة عن طريق خرائط جوجل​ ​ 



​ 


​ 


​ 


​ 


 كاديكوي (خلقيدونية القديمة والبيزنطية) هو حي كبير، من حيث عدد السكان، وعالمية من اسطنبول، تركيا في الجانب الآسيوي من بحر مرمرة، التي تواجه المركز التاريخي للمدينة على الجانب الأوروبي من مضيق البوسفور. كاديكوي بل هو أيضا اسم حي الأبرز للمنطقة، وهي منطقة سكنية وتجارية، مع العديد من الحانات ودور السينما والمكتبات، هي المركز الثقافي من الجانب الأناضولي. يقع محطة حيدر باشا الرئيسية للسكك الحديدية الدولة التركية على مقربة من مركز كاديكوي، وتخدم الشرق والقطارات الدولية، المحلية والإقليمية جنوب منضم. كاديكوي لا يكون قدر الحياة الليلية كما بيوغلو (حيث تستمر الحياة الليلية أيضا في وقت لاحق من ذلك بكثير في ليلة)، كما أنه لا يكون أسلوب Nisantasi في التسوق أو مضيق البوسفور للحياة الليلية. بدلا من ذلك، وغالبا ما تنظر إليه على أنه بديل أرخص ولكن ربما لا تزال تعتبر حيوية. 
 ونحن سعداء لاستضافة لك في ترفا والإقامة المريحة والذي يقع في قلب الأناضول الجانب من اسطنبول في كاديكوي. الإقامة لدينا هو فقط 50 متر المسافة إلى مارينا، وبارك Yogurtcu واستاد فناربخشة؛ أيضا 150 متر إلى Altiyol ومكتب الزواج كاديكوي. لقد فكر وتطبيق كل شيء بالنسبة لك. 




 # غرف النوم 1
 # الأسرة 1
 عدد الحمامات 1
 السعة 2
 الحد الأدنى للإقامة 1 الليلة
 نوع العقار شقة
 نوع الغرفة منزل/شقة
 المساحة 25 m2
 المدينة اسطنبول
 تاريخ الوصول 13:00
 تاريخ المغادرة 12:00
 

------------------------------------------------------ ​ 
​ 
​ [FONT=&quot]السفر إلى تركيا العالمية لكافة أنواع الحجوزات السياحية والفندقية والطيران في كل الدول العربية وبأفضل الأسعار ، لمزيد من المعلومات الرجاء زيارة موقع الشركة عبر الإنترنت أو عبر مكاتب الشركة في الدول العربية[/FONT]​ ​ [FONT=&quot]موقع الشركة عبر الإنترنت[/FONT]​ www.safar-turkey.com​ [FONT=&quot]إيميل الشركة[/FONT]​  [email protected]​ [FONT=&quot]صفحة الشركة على الفيس بوك[/FONT]​ www.facebook.com/safar.turkey​ [FONT=&quot]قناة الشركة على اليوتيوب[/FONT]​ http://www.youtube.com/safarturkey​ [FONT=&quot]مدونة الشركة عبر بلوغر[/FONT]​ http://safar-turkey.blogspot.com​ [FONT=&quot]أتصل بنا عبر سكايب[/FONT]​ safar.turkey​ [FONT=&quot]رقم هاتف الشركة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]00902129090177[/FONT]​


----------

